# Equity Value Agreement (Vidanta)



## Alvin Olson (Jul 30, 2018)

TimeshareResalMarket wants me to choose an option on selling my points from Hilton.

Option 1: $ 1879.00 and were done.

Option 2: $ 8999.00 and they sell and give me all profits. 

This is on a trade Equity Value Agreement from Vidanta.

Vidanta lowered the price of their package by $ 1879.00 to compensate for this fee.

According to TRM, they want me to give them 9K and then I will keep any profit they make, sounds like a scam to me.


----------



## bogey21 (Jul 30, 2018)

Just say  "Thanks, but no thanks".   End of story...

George


----------



## Alvin Olson (Jul 30, 2018)

I dont think that is an option honestly. We have signed an agreement with Vidanta to use TimeShareResale to have them buy my HGV Points. 
They gave me Equity Credits for the transfer and gave me credit for the transfer fee, but now TRM says I have a 2nd option to make more money.


----------



## bogey21 (Jul 30, 2018)

Sounds like you bought something and the Seller agreed to buy your HGV Points.  Maybe the thing to do is try to extricate yourself from the purchase...

George


----------



## Alvin Olson (Jul 30, 2018)

Thank you George. Yes, we purchased a package with Vidanta, and are happy with what we bought. At least for now. 
I wasnt expecting an option from TimeShareResale to let me pay a bit more in order to collect the profit from what I paid vs what it gets sold for. 
I think think that is too risky, but I have never done a timeshare before so I am ignorant.


----------



## bogey21 (Jul 30, 2018)

The universal opinion from those posting on TUG is never pay a front end fee to anyone to sell a Week.  End of story...

Good luck...

George


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 30, 2018)

Based on the experience of other TUGgers, regardless of the options that you pick and PAY, there is a high chance that you will continue to own your HGV points and your sparkling new Vidanta.  Bye bye money.  Good luck.


----------



## RX8 (Jul 30, 2018)

Once they have your $8999 upfront what incentive do they have to sell your HGVC for more than a penny?  Absolutely none. Depending on what you own it may not even be worth $9000 on the resale market. While maybe not a scam they are taking you to the cleaners for $9K and you won’t see a dime from them. As Bogey21 said, your best bet is to rescind this whole purchase altogether unless you don’t mind paying a 1000% + premium for your timeshare.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 30, 2018)

TRM is going to sell it to another company bulk who will put the timeshare up for $1 on ebay.  If they sell it for $1 great.  If it makes more great.  If it doesn't sell you will be stuck with it.  Seeing that it is HGVC it will probably sell and no longer your responsibility.  You probably could have sold it or given it away yourself and still negotiated the same price but that ship has sailed.


----------



## Iggyearl (Jul 30, 2018)

Alvin, please read all of this article.  Your situation is called the "table buy-back."  Your purchase was "discounted" because you didn't want two timeshares.  This article describes the possible scenarios going forward.  Good luck.

https://www.insidethegate.com/gatehouse/2015/03/mexico-timeshare-fraud-march-14-2015/


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 30, 2018)

absolutely reads like a scam...


----------



## chapjim (Jul 30, 2018)

Alvin Olson said:


> TimeshareResalMarket wants me to choose an option on selling my points from Hilton.
> 
> Option 1: $ 1879.00 and were done.
> 
> ...



Heckuva deal!  What could go wrong?


----------



## Alvin Olson (Jul 30, 2018)

so.. I wonder what would happen if I just ignored this TimeShareResale folks? I have not given them a dime yet, but I have given a large deposit to Vidanta. I assume I will end up with 2 timeshares but I guess that is better than giving them money and still have 2 timeshares.


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 30, 2018)

If you can rescind the Vidanta purchase, you should rescind.  Take a deep breath, let your head cool off and see what is out there in the resale market.


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 30, 2018)

Alvin Olson said:


> so.. I wonder what would happen if I just ignored this TimeShareResale folks? I have not given them a dime yet, but I have given a large deposit to Vidanta. I assume I will end up with 2 timeshares but I guess that is better than giving them money and still have 2 timeshares.


Yes.


----------



## Alvin Olson (Jul 30, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> If you can rescind the Vidanta purchase, you should rescind.  Take a deep breath, let your head cool off and see what is out there in the resale market.



I had a 5 day period, but that was 2 weeks ago. I am happy with, I think, the location we chose, although after reading all of the negative about Vidanta sales techniques, I am not sure I want to do business with them. I for sure dont want to have 2 time shares.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Jul 30, 2018)

Alvin Olson said:


> TimeshareResalMarket wants me to choose an option on selling my points from Hilton.
> 
> Option 1: $ 1879.00 and were done.
> 
> ...



option 3 : - you keep the Hilton / either to use OR give away ( see TUG bargain sub forum )

FORGET Option 2 .

RE : option 3 - Vidanta does not care what you do regarding the Hilton TS
Your contract with them is valid and you signed it . The trade in was a way of convincing you to buy .

TUG Member - Eric B posted details in a post in the Mexican Forum from last year / he bought Grand Luxxe ./ others have posted as well .

If you truly want to be rid of the Hilton - option 1 will likely work .
it will end up on eBay for $ 1 / & if that is all it sells for -
then TImeshare Resale Market makes $ 1879.


----------



## Alvin Olson (Jul 30, 2018)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> option 3 : - you keep the Hilton / either to use OR give away ( see TUG bargain sub forum )
> 
> FORGET Option 2 .
> 
> ...



We have a minimal investment in the Hilton, ~20K we used it for 2 years only. It would be nice to get more value than giving it away. I understand now that Vidanta inflated the price of the package so them knocking off 50K for the Hilton was just a sales technique that I fell for. It did take 7 hours to wear me down, but from what I understand now, that is their standard operating procedure. Heck, Hilton Grand Vacations is who booked this trip to Vidanta for me, I didnt even know it wasn't a Hilton property until I got there and got snookered into a free breakfast to listen to an hour presentation. 

I truly enjoyed my vacation there, and prefer that resort over my Hilton options.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Jul 30, 2018)

Alvin Olson said:


> I had a 5 day period, but that was 2 weeks ago. I am happy with, I think, the location we chose, although after reading all of the negative about Vidanta sales techniques, I am not sure I want to do business with them. I for sure dont want to have 2 time shares.



VIdanta has great properties . THe " hotel" side of their business is the real thing .

" Hotel Side " has a separate management ( up till about when you get to the family management )
Vidanta is not a publicly traded company .

Vidanta sales ( Vida ) is a  HIGH PRESSURE  TS sales operation . They are very successful in convincing
people  to buy their product .

Use the resorts , read the contract re booking windows etc , & and when the nice person at check in , try's  to sign you up for a " members update " - tell them politely - NO THANK YOU .
Vidanta always has an " upgrade " to sell you .

FYI - they use the revenue from sales to build / which is part of why they have great properties to visit .

PS : The buy is a done deal . FIgure out how to best use Vidanta for future vacations .
The TUG Mexican forum has lots of good information


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 30, 2018)

Alvin Olson said:


> We have a minimal investment in the Hilton, ~20K we used it for 2 years only. It would be nice to get more value than giving it away. I understand now that Vidanta inflated the price of the package so them knocking off 50K for the Hilton was just a sales technique that I fell for. It did take 7 hours to wear me down, but from what I understand now, that is their standard operating procedure. Heck, Hilton Grand Vacations is who booked this trip to Vidanta for me, I didnt even know it wasn't a Hilton property until I got there and got snookered into a free breakfast to listen to an hour presentation.
> 
> I truly enjoyed my vacation there, and prefer that resort over my Hilton options.


The statement got me puzzled.  Why would Hilton Grand Vacations book Vidanta for you?  I am not aware that there is a relationship there.


----------



## Alvin Olson (Jul 30, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> The statement got me puzzled.  Why would Hilton Grand Vacations book Vidanta for you?  I am not aware that there is a relationship there.



On the HGV website, you choose a destination and it listed the Grand Luxxe as an option, I called and spoke to a reservations person at HGV and they booked it. I am sure it was via their RSI Exchange, but that wasn't clear.


----------



## RX8 (Jul 31, 2018)

Alvin Olson said:


> On the HGV website, you choose a destination and it listed the Grand Luxxe as an option, I called and spoke to a reservations person at HGV and they booked it. I am sure it was via their *RSI* Exchange, but that wasn't clear.



That would be *RCI* Exchange. 

Regarding your HGVC I suggest to contact Judi K or Seth Nock, two respected brokers on this site. Either can give you an honest opinion on what you can expect to receive by selling your HGVC.


----------



## Eric B (Jul 31, 2018)

There is option 4, too, call Vidanta customer services and tell them you want to keep the HGVC one and they’ll have TRM stop bothering you.  Then you can keep or dispose of it yourself without paying anyone (except the MF you would be paying anyway).

If you look at your actual contract with Vidanta you won’t see any mention of the trade in on it; just the separate agreement sheet.


----------



## SmithOp (Jul 31, 2018)

Alvin Olson said:


> We have a minimal investment in the Hilton, ~20K we used it for 2 years only. It would be nice to get more value than giving it away. I understand now that Vidanta inflated the price of the package so them knocking off 50K for the Hilton was just a sales technique that I fell for. It did take 7 hours to wear me down, but from what I understand now, that is their standard operating procedure. Heck, Hilton Grand Vacations is who booked this trip to Vidanta for me, I didnt even know it wasn't a Hilton property until I got there and got snookered into a free breakfast to listen to an hour presentation.
> 
> I truly enjoyed my vacation there, and prefer that resort over my Hilton options.



Whoa, slow down.  You dropped $20k on HGVC only 2 years ago?  That means your vacations just cost you $10k per year plus maint fees if you get rid of it so soon.  You would have been better off keeping HGVC and using it to trade into Vidanta than buying another timeshare so soon after buying from Hilton.  

How can you possibly say you dont like HGVC locations, you haven’t owned long enough to try all of them!  That was some strong kool-aid they served up at the Vidanta presentation, or should I say brainwashing session.

Stick around and learn to use what you have by reading here on TUG for at least 6 months before doing any more timeshare presentations.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alvin Olson (Jul 31, 2018)

Thank You everyone for the help here. I have another question regarding this HGVC. If I choose option 1 and basically pay them $1879.00 to take it from me. 
What happens next? Will I be on the hook for anything else from HGVC like the HOA Fees which are ~ $1,000.00 due at the end of the year, but invoiced in November? 
If this asset sits on their books for 2 years, will I have to keep paying or is that on their dime? 
My plan is to see if Vidanta Customer Service will tell them to go pound sand and keep my HGVC points and try to sell them on my own maybe. I know if I do that, I will be on the hook for the HOA fees and such until it is sold.


----------



## Alvin Olson (Jul 31, 2018)

SmithOp said:


> Whoa, slow down.  You dropped $20k on HGVC only 2 years ago?  That means your vacations just cost you $10k per year plus maint fees if you get rid of it so soon.  You would have been better off keeping HGVC and using it to trade into Vidanta than buying another timeshare so soon after buying from Hilton.
> 
> How can you possibly say you dont like HGVC locations, you haven’t owned long enough to try all of them!  That was some strong kool-aid they served up at the Vidanta presentation, or should I say brainwashing session.
> 
> ...



Honestly, when they offered me 50K for my 20K investment, I was hooked.. sucks to be so gullible. These guys know what they are doing. Hindsight is 20/20 for sure. 
We bought minimal points and the resorts that we want to go with all seem to take more points that we purchased. We had to move points around and borrow just to go to the locations we wanted. I agree we should not have done what we did, but my time machine is out of order so I am trying to make best of the current situation. 
I sincerely appreciate this good advice.


----------



## SmithOp (Jul 31, 2018)

Alvin Olson said:


> On the HGV website, you choose a destination and it listed the Grand Luxxe as an option, I called and spoke to a reservations person at HGV and they booked it. I am sure it was via their RSI Exchange, but that wasn't clear.



Not necessarily RCI.  Hilton has an agreement to exchange using inventory that SFX gets.







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alvin Olson (Jul 31, 2018)

SmithOp said:


> Not necessarily RCI.  Hilton has an agreement to exchange using inventory that SFX gets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This makes sense on how that happened then.


----------



## bogey21 (Jul 31, 2018)

Alvin Olson said:


> My plan is to see if Vidanta Customer Service will tell them to go pound sand and keep my HGVC points and try to sell them on my own maybe. I know if I do that, I will be on the hook for the HOA fees and such until it is sold.



Good move...

If Vidanta doesn't get TimeShare Resale Market off your back, tell them (TimeShare Resale Market) that you have decided to keep and use your HGVC Points.
It may take a while but my guess is they will get off your back at some point in time...

George


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 31, 2018)

Alvin Olson said:


> Thank You everyone for the help here. I have another question regarding this HGVC. If I choose option 1 and basically pay them $1879.00 to take it from me.
> What happens next? Will I be on the hook for anything else from HGVC like the HOA Fees which are ~ $1,000.00 due at the end of the year, but invoiced in November?
> If this asset sits on their books for 2 years, will I have to keep paying or is that on their dime?
> My plan is to see if Vidanta Customer Service will tell them to go pound sand and keep my HGVC points and try to sell them on my own maybe. I know if I do that, I will be on the hook for the HOA fees and such until it is sold.


If I were you, I would not choose any of the options.  Remember, this is a ploy for them to sell you Vidanta and then to suck more money out of you by offering the 2 options.  You just need to tell them that you are keeping the HGVC points.  You should learn to use HGVC as HGVC is a GOOD system.  Your points do have a small resale value but certainly not $20K rack rate.  If you are insistent on getting rid of HGVC then you can contact the 2 brokers mentioned above on the value etc.  These brokers do not charge upfront fee, but instead take a commission of $1.5K or something out of the final sale amount.  If the resale value is lower than that, you might sell it yourself on TUG or redweek, or even if resale value is above that, which I suspect it is, then you may want to sell it yourself.  Selling is not hard.  Many of us do it ourselves for low value timeshare by listing on TUG or Redweek.  So far my success in selling on TUG is fabulous!  The main thing is asking for a realistic market value.  For closing, many of us us lttransfers.com .  The cost of closing varies but for timeshare that I sold, their closing costs were under $200.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Jul 31, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> If I were you, I would not choose any of the options.  Remember, this is a ploy for them to sell you Vidanta and then to suck more money out of you by offering the 2 options.  You just need to tell them that you are keeping the HGVC points.  You should learn to use HGVC as HGVC is a GOOD system.  Your points do have a small resale value but certainly not $20K rack rate.  .



The OP - Alvin Olson signed a contract with Vidanta  and is past the 5 day rescission period . That contract is a done deal .

The trade in and deal with TimeShare Resale Market is a separate transaction . There are choices on how to proceed regarding the HGVC  
as others have stated .


----------



## Alvin Olson (Jul 31, 2018)

Quick update. 
I have reached out to Vidanta Customer Service and given them my story. 
They will have the resort in Riviera Maya contact me within 48 hours to help resolve my concerns hopefully.
In the meantime, they have told me to just ignore timeshareresale or tell them to wait until this matter is resolved with Vidanta. 
They have recorded the agent/salespersons contact information from TRM as well. 

I will update here as I have more information.
Thanks again everyone here for the support.


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 31, 2018)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> The OP - Alvin Olson signed a contract with Vidanta  and is past the 5 day rescission period . That contract is a done deal .
> 
> The trade in and deal with TimeShare Resale Market is a separate transaction . There are choices on how to proceed regarding the HGVC
> as others have stated .


I know that. Duh.  I was just telling OP not to choose 1 or 2 as it means more money sucked out of the OP.


----------



## Alvin Olson (Jul 31, 2018)

and I appreciate not having money sucked out of me too  I have a kids, that's their job.


----------



## Eric B (Jul 31, 2018)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> The OP - Alvin Olson signed a contract with Vidanta  and is past the 5 day rescission period . That contract is a done deal .
> 
> The trade in and deal with TimeShare Resale Market is a separate transaction . There are choices on how to proceed regarding the HGVC
> as others have stated .



Right there with you Tom, but I would emphasize that the deal with TRM is very likely not an enforceable contract.  If it’s like others I’ve seen, TRM didn’t sign it and if someone from Vidanta signed or initialed it they didn’t do so as an agent of TRM.  None of the terms of it appear to be binding on TRM either.


----------



## Alvin Olson (Jul 31, 2018)

Eric B said:


> Right there with you Tom, but I would emphasize that the deal with TRM is very likely not an enforceable contract.  If it’s like others I’ve seen, TRM didn’t sign it and if someone from Vidanta signed or initialed it they didn’t do so as an agent of TRM.  None of the terms of it appear to be binding on TRM either.



the name at the Bottom of the agreement was never signed by Vidanta just me. Also on the Print Name side Accepted by Resort all it says is Vidanta


----------



## Alvin Olson (Aug 1, 2018)

Update:
I spoke to Vidanta and they understood my situation and had me compose an email stating my case. 
This was their response. 

Hi Alvin,


I received your email and forwarded it as is directly to the Corporate Account Representative for Vidanta at TRM.  I requested in the forward of the email to him to have Janice cease to contact you.

Just let me know based on our conversation if you want me to instruct him to proceed with transferring the HGVC out of your name and responsibility by moving the account to the transfer department for the $1879 as per the original transfer agreement.  I got authorization to discount $1000 USD from your cashout balance to offset the cost of the maintenance fee that will most likely come due in the 150 days.

Alternatively I could cancel the EVA agreement with TRM and allow you to retain the rights to the HGVC and respect the credit that was applied to our contract but as I explained you would be on your own regarding selling that property.

Please let me know how to best proceed and I will be happy to get the ball rolling.​
What are the negative ramifications with either option?


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 1, 2018)

First option, you may pay $1879 and still be stuck with the HGVC timeshare.  I would take the 2nd option (not the original second option, but the offer to let you keep the timeshare), keep the HGVC and if you really do not want it, sell it yourself or with the 2 brokers suggested in this thread.  You should call them to let them know what you have and they should be able to give you an estimate as to what they can sell for and what their commissions are.  These brokers are not upfront free companies, only when the timeshare is sold, they get their commission.


----------



## Eric B (Aug 1, 2018)

Alvin Olson said:


> Update:
> I spoke to Vidanta and they understood my situation and had me compose an email stating my case.
> This was their response.
> 
> ...



... you mean the option of paying them $8995 for a share of the profits is off the table?  Dang!  I’d probably keep the old TS (and have a couple of times).


----------



## Alvin Olson (Aug 1, 2018)

Eric B said:


> ... you mean the option of paying them $8995 for a share of the profits is off the table?  Dang!  I’d probably keep the old TS (and have a couple of times).


I guess I could talk them into letting me do option 2, but I rather not. Too much of a risk I think.


----------



## Eric B (Aug 1, 2018)

Don’t think there’s any risk of actual profits in that deal....


----------



## Alvin Olson (Aug 1, 2018)

Hi Eric B, I am so new to this that I am worried that I am supposed to know more than I do. 
I have to assume your response is tongue in cheek and that indeed *paying them 9K for this is a bad idea.* 
I know so little, I might be misunderstanding you intention


----------



## Alvin Olson (Aug 1, 2018)

Vacation Forever, you mentioned that there are some agents on this board that I might be able to work with to sell my HGVC at some point.? Would you mind pointing me to who I should be talking to?


----------



## Eric B (Aug 1, 2018)

Sorry about that; sarcasm was intended.  An honest broker can probably do no better than you can.  If you look closely at the TRM agreement it promises nothing more than “marketing “ and you can bet that’s only putting it on the internet.  There’s a good forum on selling/giving away a TS on here that is very much worth reading in order to understand the actual resale market.

On a happier note, the Vidanta resorts are fabulous, though not inexpensive.  There’s a lot to figure out on how to best use your ownership there and they seem to change the rules a lot.


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 1, 2018)

Alvin Olson said:


> Vacation Forever, you mentioned that there are some agents on this board that I might be able to work with to sell my HGVC at some point.? Would you mind pointing me to who I should be talking to?


See post #22.
"Regarding your HGVC I suggest to contact Judi K or Seth Nock, two respected brokers on this site. Either can give you an honest opinion on what you can expect to receive by selling your HGVC."

I believe the poster was referring to these 2. 

Judi Kozlowski http://www.judikoz.com/

Seth Nock https://www.sellingtimeshares.net/selling-timeshares/about-us/


----------



## Alvin Olson (Aug 2, 2018)

It seems there is not a lot of resale value for my points. :-( With the option of me retaining the rights to the current HGVC points does this put me in the same position I am at before all of this?

In other words, does this statement from Vidanta mean something different than me just keeping what I have and I will have both.

_Alternatively I could cancel the EVA agreement with TRM and allow you to retain the rights to the HGVC and respect the credit that was applied to our contract but as I explained you would be on your own regarding selling that property._​
With such low resale value and such a short time I have had the HGVC, maybe keeping them both is the best solution?

TIA

Alvin


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 2, 2018)

Do not give money to Vidanta or TRM.   If you want to give it away, you will find takers or even get a small sum back.  Getting use out of it will be the best answer if you have the time to travel.  Many of us own 5 weeks, 10 weeks, and/or lots of points.  It is not an either or.

Did you call these brokers to get a fair assessment of the market value?


----------



## Alvin Olson (Aug 2, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> Do not give money to Vidanta or TRM.   If you want to give it away, you will find takers or even get a small sum back.  Getting use out of it will be the best answer if you have the time to travel.  Many of us own 5 weeks, 10 weeks, and/or lots of points.  It is not an either or.
> 
> Did you call these brokers to get a fair assessment of the market value?



I spoke to one of them, and he said the resale value of my points is about $500.00.  :-( 
I am trying to spend more time on holiday, so having the 2 timeshares is ok, I just wasnt sure if his term of "retain the rights" meant something different. 
I am just trying to make best of a potentially negative situation I have put myself into. 
If Vidanta will let me keep what I have and not charge me anything for that, then I think that is the option I will go with, I just am afraid they will want to use some terminology that is to their advantage.


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 2, 2018)

I think it is exactly what they are saying... you can keep it.


----------



## Eric B (Aug 2, 2018)

I’ve gone through the same thing with a different “broker” Vidanta uses and wound up keeping my other TS without any additional costs.  In my opinion, your best option is what you’ve done, notifying Vidanta that you’re keeping it and learn how best to use it.  Don’t pay TRM or anyone else to try and sell it for you.


----------



## hurnik (Aug 2, 2018)

Alvin Olson said:


> I spoke to one of them, and he said the resale value of my points is about $500.00.  :-(
> I am trying to spend more time on holiday, so having the 2 timeshares is ok, I just wasnt sure if his term of "retain the rights" meant something different.
> I am just trying to make best of a potentially negative situation I have put myself into.
> If Vidanta will let me keep what I have and not charge me anything for that, then I think that is the option I will go with, I just am afraid they will want to use some terminology that is to their advantage.



If you post your info on the HGVC forum, we can probably give a good idea/ballpark of what your HGVC unit may be worth on the resale market.

We'll need to know the location, points, unit size and season (if possible, it should be noted on the paperwork or the HGVC website), and the interval (yearly use, Every Other Year, etc.)

ie:
Las Vegas Blvd, 1 BR, 5000 points, Gold, Annual use


----------



## Alvin Olson (Aug 3, 2018)

OK, here is their Return of Purchase waiver.
Does this look ok to you guys?
Sorry, to be such a noob, but I appreciate everyone helps.

I (WE), THE UNDERSIGNED, UNDERSTAND AND AGREE TO THE FOLLOWING CONDITIONS
CONCERNING THE RETURN OF THE ABOVE NOTED EQUITY PROPERTY FROM VIDA VACATION.

A) I(WE) HAVE RECEIVED FULL EQUITY CREDIT TOWARDS THE PURCHASE TODAY.
B) THE RETURN OF MY PROPERTY IS BY MUTUAL AGREEMENT.
C) I(WE) WILL MAINTAIN FULL FINANCIAL RESPONSABILITY FOR THE ABOVE NOTED PROPERTY.
D) I(WE) UNDERSTAND THAT THIS PROPERTY REMAINS MINE (OURS) TO USE AS I (WE) SEE FIT,
WITH NO FUTURE CLAIMS BEING HELD AGAINST VIDAVACATION, MAYAN RESORTS,
GRUPO VIDANTA, IT´S SUBSIDIARIES AND/OR AFFILIATED COMPANIES, IT´S OFFICERS, DIRECTORS,
EMPLOYEES AND THIRD PARTIES.
E) I(WE) AM /ARE NOT DEPENDING ON THE RESALE OF THE ABOVE MENTIONED PROPERTY TO PAY
FOR MY CELEBRATE PARK CONTRACT. IF I(WE) CHOOSE TO RESALE MY (OUR) PROPERTY,
I (WE) UNDERSTAND THAT IS NOT HANDLED BY VIDA VACATION AND VIDA VACATION DOES NOT
GUARANTEE THE RESALE VALUE OF THE PROPERTY OR THAT THE PROPERTY WILL RESELL​

Thanks in Advance,

Alvin


----------



## Eric B (Aug 3, 2018)

Looks reasonable to me.  They just don’t want to be on the hook for your having the TS still.


----------



## Alvin Olson (Aug 3, 2018)

Eric B said:


> Looks reasonable to me.  They just don’t want to be on the hook for your having the TS still.


Thanks.. I will move forward


----------



## Alvin Olson (Aug 3, 2018)

We signed the waiver and now own 2 Timeshares/Points  yeah me!
Thank you everyone that helped me navigate these murky waters that I sailed myself into. 
Lesson Learned, education is cheaper than pitfalls.

Here are some of the email responses that I had to Vidanta.



Thank you for all of your help here.
Is there anything else we need to do?


_Hi Alvin,
With this you are good.  I will forward it to the same guy that I was speaking to at TRM and have them cancel the EVA so no one will be calling you in the future regarding the HGVC._​

Sorry you had to get involved, but i appreciate your help. 
Will this document suffice as proof just In case something comes up in the future ? 


_Hi Alvin,
That is the point of the document since we are changing the terms of the contract.  It is for mutual protection as to our agreement.  Remember as I told you there is a 150 days rule from when you send the documents to TRM that you would be still responsible for any fees at that property.  If we fast forward to next year without this document you might forget and be upset that the property has not been transferred and you are still receiving bills from them.  So this clearly stipulates that we came to the agreement to avoid further confusion.  For you the protection is no one can come in the future and pull out that old EVA sheet and go after you because you have not signed over the property.

I hope that this information is of assistance to you._​


----------



## gtbguy (Aug 4, 2018)

Alvin Olson said:


> TimeshareResalMarket wants me to choose an option on selling my points from Hilton.
> 
> Option 1: $ 1879.00 and were done.
> 
> ...


----------



## gtbguy (Aug 4, 2018)

I am an experienced Vidanta owner. You have 7 days to rescind your offer or renegotiate. If you want to keep the Grand Luxxe, tell them that you will do so but take your trade in off the table entirely and close the deal at the same price without the trade in. Be firm in your resolve!

Nothing ventured, nothing gained. I hope your contract has a clause that says if you do not use the GL, no maintenance fee, and All weeks should have a 1 year booking window. You can also negotiate maintenance fees! Everything is negotiable!


----------



## skimeup (Aug 4, 2018)

There are several respectable timeshare resale companies that you can list with.  (I am aware of http://www.triwest-timeshare.com/resort/sale/94102IN   - I have friends that have bought from them. )  However, your best bet if you want want to get rid of it and are already willing to pay money to do it, is to list it on ebay.  You'll see listings there for HGVC points for $1 and sadly, those will likely sell for that much.  I have bought and sold several timeshares there and have done it just fine.  Bottom line, if you don't want to do it yourself, which is easy, then list it with a US based established timeshare sales company.  Be willing to take bottom dollar for the sale - or it will stick around a long time and you'll be paying mf's for those points for a long time.


----------



## henry118 (Aug 4, 2018)

Alvin Olson said:


> Honestly, when they offered me 50K for my 20K investment, I was hooked.. sucks to be so gullible. These guys know what they are doing. Hindsight is 20/20 for sure.
> We bought minimal points and the resorts that we want to go with all seem to take more points that we purchased. We had to move points around and borrow just to go to the locations we wanted. I agree we should not have done what we did, but my time machine is out of order so I am trying to make best of the current situation.
> I sincerely appreciate this good advice.



Interesting, I just canceled my Vindanta contract within the ricision time, these guys are very good sales folks, unfortunately for you, them accepting your unit as trade and having the 3rd party transfer owner ship to a VIndanta holding company is interesting. I decided to not move forward primarily due to that reason. the $18xx for TRM then you are still responsible for the closing cost transfer fees etc. Selling it outright is probably the best option. Usually the buyer will pay closing or split the cost. I liked many of the things Vindanata told me but Leary about the long term. No annual maintenance fees is excellent. The only time you pay a maint. Fee is is you use the property or trade it on RCI, SFX or II


----------



## Alvin Olson (Aug 5, 2018)

I think all of this has to come to a conclusion. 
I now own 2 Timeshare/Vacation Clubs/Points or whatever they are called today.
Vidanta agreed to honor all of the pricing they gave me, and I am able to keep my current HGVC Points to use as I want until I decide to sell at some point. 
I have not idea if I got a decent deal with Vidanta, and even if I overpaid, which I likely did, it has been nearly a month now and not much I can do about that other than know better in the future. 
The unit we purchased is a 2 Bedroom Deluxe at Celebrate Park in Nuevo Vallarta. 
We have 2 Weeks for 100 years. 1 Week for 10 years.
There is a list of other perks and promotions that I dont quite have a grasp on yet.
I am reluctant to post what we paid in the end as to not embarrass myself  

Maybe one of the Vidanta Experts here can help me understand all that I have.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 5, 2018)

The equity trade in is really just a ploy, they probably would have offered you the same deal/price had you not had that week to trade in. It is just a way to get around the "I don't want to pay MF on two weeks if I buy a new one from you" excuse to get out of buying from Vidanta. Their answer to that excuse is to offer for you to trade in your week for a big equity amount. In the end, if you didn't have another week, you probably could have got the same contract from Vidanta for the same price.


----------



## Eric B (Aug 5, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> The equity trade in is really just a ploy, they probably would have offered you the same deal/price had you not had that week to trade in. It is just a way to get around the "I don't want to pay MF on two weeks if I buy a new one from you" excuse to get out of buying from Vidanta. Their answer to that excuse is to offer for you to trade in your week for a big equity amount. In the end, if you didn't have another week, you probably could have got the same contract from Vidanta for the same price.



That’s been my take on the situation for a while.  It’s amusing how the third party “brokers” immediately offer to sell back to you the TS you already own.


----------



## Alvin Olson (Aug 5, 2018)

Yup.. too bad there is no honestly in this market.. maybe it is better than it used to be, but man, is it still lacking. At least with my personal experience.


----------



## mikenk (Aug 5, 2018)

Alvin,
Years ago while I was at a swim up bar at happy hour and talking with a number of owners. To a person, they knew they had paid too much - not willingly of course but over time realized it. They were all laughing about it and didn't regret it at all as they continually had great vacations. Over the years, you will forget what you paid as long as the value of what you have you truly enjoy.

While I did buy resale and did my upgrades pre-construction, I still overpaid and know I could really have done better. But in spite of my issues and I have had a bunch, it is the goto vacation spot for our family; one son even got married there. It never grows old for us. 

My advice - forget what you paid, read the contract very carefully to understand what you have, then read it again. Then optimize for your family and enjoy it. 

Mike


----------



## mike53 (Aug 5, 2018)

Hi Alvin 
We too are new owners. I think we purchased just a couple weeks before you did and at least for now we have no regrets.

 We own several timeshares and this is the first we’ve purchased at full price but we knew what we were getting ourselves into and have not yet been disappointed or surprised. 

We initially signed up for the Deluxxe 2 br as well. I assumed that the around 40k was as about as good as we could get for the 10 years and the 2 weeks for 100 years. With the extra vida and preferred weeks it sounded ok to us. 

However we weren’t sure we were getting what we really wanted. After reading the fine print that said we had only one registered week use in the first 10 years I was concerned. I thought we could only have use for one week.  At that time I had no real idea their terminology. 

After a while we figured out that we still had the two weeks from the 100 year contract available for use starting day one and we felt better.

We still thought we were not purchasing exactly what we wanted and went back the next day and changed to the GL deluxxe 2br. Of course at a higher price but a few more perks too. 

We are so far comfortable with what we bought and are looking forward to our next vacations. 

As you know and others who comment on tug, the sales techniques/pressure are  very unpleasant to say the least. But, we own six other timeshares. Ebay priced timeshares. With the exception of one resort, the “owner updates”, sales presentations or whatever they might call them are no less aggressive than Vidanta. To them NO doesn’t mean NO and it is very understandable how people get conned into something they don’t want. It is so confusing and generally not what one is led to believe.  

In our case,and I hope in yours, we look forward to enjoying what we bought and some great vacations. Not necessarily the next owners update though


----------



## Eric B (Aug 5, 2018)

Alvin Olson said:


> ....
> 
> The unit we purchased is a 2 Bedroom Deluxe at Celebrate Park in Nuevo Vallarta.
> 
> ...



Alvin,

I wouldn’t worry about the price you paid.  As the others have mentioned, it’s water under the bridge now.  I’m not sure how much real bargaining Vidanta does anyway; they’ve got set price goals for units as they progress from the concept phase through the construction phase and into existing unit sales.

My understanding of the 2 BR Celebrate Park Deluxxe is that it trades to the 2 BR Grand Bliss unless it’s the club level ones, which trade to the GL studio loft, I believe.  The Grand Bliss is affiliated with the Registry Collection and II as well as RCI, and all the Vidanta resorts come with an SFX Diamond level membership. Happy to give you pointers on how to use those if you want; I try to keep up-to-date on some of the aspects sales either can’t or won’t tell you.


----------



## bogey21 (Aug 5, 2018)

Alvin Olson said:


> We have 2 Weeks for 100 years. 1 Week for 10 years.


  Out of curiosity what does the above mean?

George


----------



## Eric B (Aug 5, 2018)

bogey21 said:


> Out of curiosity what does the above mean?
> 
> George



A typical Vidanta contract, as they write them now, includes 1 registered week that lasts for 10 years, plus two additional weeks that last for 10 years, but are renewable 9 times for an additional 10 years, making 100.  There's a few for renewal and the two types of weeks have different privileges with regard to how far in advance they can be reserved.  There may be additional weeks included with a contract as two different forms of bonus weeks with SFX, privilege weeks that allow use back at Vidanta resorts including during holiday weeks and Vida weeks that can only be used at other resorts as available through SFX.  There are variations on this, but that's the general scheme.

I believe the significance of registered weeks is that they limit how many contracts can be sold for a specific resort.  I don't have any evidence that this is the case, but it strikes me as the only reason for the differences.


----------



## Alvin Olson (Aug 5, 2018)

That is a great explanation, and exactly right. I need to put together a flowchart, database and a spreadsheet to keep up with what all was included and how it works


----------



## Alvin Olson (Aug 5, 2018)

Eric B said:


> Alvin,
> 
> I wouldn’t worry about the price you paid.  As the others have mentioned, it’s water under the bridge now.  I’m not sure how much real bargaining Vidanta does anyway; they’ve got set price goals for units as they progress from the concept phase through the construction phase and into existing unit sales.
> 
> My understanding of the 2 BR Celebrate Park Deluxxe is that it trades to the 2 BR Grand Bliss unless it’s the club level ones, which trade to the GL studio loft, I believe.  The Grand Bliss is affiliated with the Registry Collection and II as well as RCI, and all the Vidanta resorts come with an SFX Diamond level membership. Happy to give you pointers on how to use those if you want; I try to keep up-to-date on some of the aspects sales either can’t or won’t tell you.



Thank you Eric, I would love some guidance for sure. I think once I get my brain around it, it will be much easier to start using these weeks. 
I appreciate your kind words.


----------



## Alvin Olson (Aug 5, 2018)

mike53 said:


> Hi Alvin
> We too are new owners. I think we purchased just a couple weeks before you did and at least for now we have no regrets.
> 
> We own several timeshares and this is the first we’ve purchased at full price but we knew what we were getting ourselves into and have not yet been disappointed or surprised.
> ...



Mike, thank you for your post. I am looking forward to years of vacation fun. We absolutely enjoyed our stay there, but that was in a Grand Luxxe Residence 1 bedroom plus. We do have an option to upgrade to the GL unit , but we want to get this package repaid back into savings before we spend more  
I am happy I found TUG and the awesome people here.

Alvin


----------



## MN2Travel (Aug 6, 2018)

Alvin Olson said:


> TimeshareResalMarket wants me to choose an option on selling my points from Hilton.
> 
> Option 1: $ 1879.00 and were done.
> 
> ...


----------



## MN2Travel (Aug 6, 2018)

Alvin Olson said:


> Thank you Eric, I would love some guidance for sure. I think once I get my brain around it, it will be much easier to start using these weeks.
> I appreciate your kind words.


As an owner at Vidanta, we let our ti


Alvin Olson said:


> TimeshareResalMarket wants me to choose an option on selling my points from Hilton.
> We are owners at Vidanta. When we bought, they took our timeshares in as trade-in value. We had tried to sell them previously ourselves, but had no luck. They were not popular destinations. Don't ever pay a different company to sell them. Once you give them the money, you will never hear from them again. You will never get what you paid out of it. They will never sell for enough to give you a profit out of the deal. I am not sure which level you bought. We are at Grand Mayan. We used to like to go to Nuevo Vallarta, but since they fenced in everything so you cannot easily walk off the property, we have no desire to go there anymore. The only other one that we have been to is in Riviera Maya. I didn't like that one at all. It is bad when a resort has to fence in their property so guests can't walk a few blocks for other dining possibilities and less expensive cab rides. Who wants to be a prisoner at a resort? But now that you have purchased there, they do a good job. Just expect them to keep trying to sell you more.
> 
> Option 1: $ 1879.00 and were done.
> ...


----------



## MN2Travel (Aug 6, 2018)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> VIdanta has great properties . THe " hotel" side of their business is the real thing .
> They do a good job. I would recommend if you don't want to buy, you can always rent one from TUG owners. It is usually about the price of the maintenance fee. They are very high pressure, but we have managed to say no for the last 4 or 5 times. They don't give us the better rooms anymore. We will not exercise our right to renew when it comes time.
> 
> " Hotel Side " has a separate management ( up till about when you get to the family management )
> ...


----------



## KRS1traveler (Apr 15, 2020)

MN2Travel said:


> As an owner at Vidanta, we let our ti


Did trm ever sell your trade in?


----------



## Karen G (Apr 15, 2020)

KRS1traveler said:


> Did trm ever sell your trade in?


MN2Travel hasn't been back to TUG since Aug. 6, 2018.


----------

